# 1936 Schwinn Cycleplane



## Shawn Michael (Jun 16, 2017)

Here is a 1936 Schwinn posted on Craigslist in Portland, OR. Asking price is $3500. I tried unsuccessfully to copy the add, but here is a pic of the bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2017)

https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bik/6179399509.html

* 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane Motorbike - $3500 (South Beaverton)  hide this posting*
image 1 of 14

































condition: good 
make / manufacturer: Schwinn 
model name / number: Cycleplane - Motorbike

Wright's and Wilhelm Special by Wright and Wilhelm Company. Omaha, Nebraska.
I believe it to be a Model 35 DE LUXE.

This bike belonged to my Great Grandmother and has been passed down.  
It is all original and has not been restored. 
It is rideable with working brakes, horn and light.  

Please call or text for any additional information.

Thanks,


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks great. Update this post with new owner please.....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 16, 2017)

LOOKS LIKE ORIGINAL WHEELS HAVE BEEN REPLACED!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 16, 2017)

look,s like the fork,s are bent back a little  maybe just me


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 16, 2017)

no rack  or chain guard


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 17, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 482270 View attachment 482271 View attachment 482272 View attachment 482273 View attachment 482274 View attachment 482275 View attachment 482276 View attachment 482277 View attachment 482278 View attachment 482279 View attachment 482280 View attachment 482281 View attachment 482282 View attachment 482283
> Looks great. Update this post with new owner please.....


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice to see a bike close to me.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 17, 2017)

SOLD! Please disregard contact name and number for the bike. -Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 17, 2017)

Still listed...


----------



## kreika (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey my uncle lives in Beaverton. Hmmm...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 20, 2017)

This is about 2 miles from me.  If I didn't already have the exact same bike, I'd have bought it!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 21, 2017)

He's holding it for Some one from  California is driving up here to purchase it... lol idiot.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> SOLD! Please disregard contact name and number for the bike. -Shawn






redline1968 said:


> He's holding it for Some one from  California is driving up here to purchase it... lol idiot.



Who is it??


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 21, 2017)

Don't know.. I think the guy is having second thoughts on this guy.   Big mistake...


----------

